# Mozart's greatest overture?



## Nothung (Feb 9, 2012)

I've included what I understand are the most popular of Mozart's operas, despite their varying degrees of overture success. Poll coming.


----------



## Nothung (Feb 9, 2012)

Don Giovanni wins easily for me.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

For me, a tough call between Don G, Figaro and Zauberflote. Went with Zaub.


----------



## CameraEye (Nov 18, 2011)

I.ve voted for _Le nozze _


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I also voted for _Le Nozze di Figaro _-- but _Die Zauberflöte _is a very close second.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

"Greatest", eh? Let me go "off the board" and pick his *Symphony no. 32*, AKA the "Overture in the Italian Style". 8 minutes that pack lots of punch!


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't believe you left off Der Schauspieldirektor off this list. 
I would have voted for Zauberflöte, but went with Serail as a protest vote.


----------



## Pestouille (Feb 21, 2012)

This is not a choice, but a torture.
Don Giovanni...
Nozze di Figaro....
Zauberflöte.........
It will not be a Da Ponte...:devil:


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

I voted Figaro but must mention that Otto Klemperer recorded an exceptional Cosi Fan Tutte overture along with symphonies 25, 29 and 31 in the Klemperer legacy series on EMI classics.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Il Seraglio is my personal favorite by far. The boisterous beginning and end are spellbounding. I find the constant beat of the triangle almost humorous. It seems to me that Le Nozze de Fiargo is a bit overrated but that may be just me. I enjoy Mitridate as well. (but that isn't on the poll)


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

obwan said:


> I can't believe you left off Der Schauspieldirektor off this list.


Yes, that is one of my favorites also.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Where's La Finta Semplice?!?!?!* (aka Symphony no. 7). It is my favourite Mozart overture of all time. Entführung aus dem Serail comes second for me.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Overtures are by no means my forte but I like DG as what an overture should (i think) be and that is to set the mood for the entire opera. I, however, listen to overtures as single pieces of music as I am not so much into opera. Because of this, my favorite is The Magic Flute. Rossini's are my favorites overall.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

I very much love the Rossini overtures as well.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

poconoron said:


> I very much love the Rossini overtures as well.


And so say all of us! 

Listening to a few other versions of Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail (k.384) and far prefer them to my rubbish Naxos version.

Can someone recommend a Mozart overtures collection to replace my naff Naxo's one?


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Eviticus said:


> And so say all of us!
> 
> Listening to a few other versions of Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail (k.384) and far prefer them to my rubbish Naxos version.
> 
> Can someone recommend a Mozart overtures collection to replace my naff Naxo's one?


I have both Neville Mariner Overtures and Colin Davis Overtures discs and both are very good. As is usually the case, I prefer some of the Mariner overtures to their Davis counterparts - and vice-versa.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Ah excellent ta! I will have to make a speedy order.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Eviticus said:


> And so say all of us!
> 
> Listening to a few other versions of Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail (k.384) and far prefer them to my rubbish Naxos version.
> 
> Can someone recommend a Mozart overtures collection to replace my naff Naxo's one?


There's one by Sir Neville Marriner and the Acadamy of St. Martin in the fields. It has about 9 or 10 of his overtures.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

These are the 2 have:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Eviticus said:


> And so say all of us!
> 
> Listening to a few other versions of Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail (k.384) and far prefer them to my rubbish Naxos version.
> 
> Can someone recommend a Mozart overtures collection to replace my naff Naxo's one?


This one has the most comprehensive coverage (sixteen overtures in total):


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

The overture to his greatest opera: The Zauberflote


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry for thread resurrection! My favorite my far is Don Giovanni, followed by the Magic flute overture or the Idomeneo overture.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Barber of Seville should be on here, no? Oh wait, that's Rossini.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Where's La Finta Semplice?!?!?!* (aka Symphony no. 7). It is my favourite Mozart overture of all time. Entführung aus dem Serail comes second for me.


That's twice you cited sy no 7 - right - where's my Mackerras/Telarc set.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

My favourite is Le Nozze di Figaro but Die Zauberflote is my second favourite. I really like Mozart operas.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Così fan tutte for me, hands down


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Don Giovanni. Nothing quite like it had been written before


----------

